# T/C or CVA Hawken question



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I apologize in advance to anyone who has covered this thread before. I did a search and couldn't find a Hawken-specific thread.

Can anyone recommend the Hawken muzzleloaders by T/C or CVA? What's good or bad about them?

I noticed the T/C's double set triggers, and wanted to know if they offer a quality trigger break or not.

Perspectives:

I am an avid target shooter, so I already know how to sight, sight-in, and shoot. However, I have never tried black powder yet.
I have nearly a dozen rifles, and know a good trigger from a bad one.
I'm looking at some of the Gunbroker.com auctions for used muzzleloaders, and I don't plan to spend more than $200.
Thanks for anyone's time who chooses to reply!


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I bought an older used T/C Hawken flintlock and can say that the double set trigger is phenomenal. Cannot say if you will get the same one today on a new/newer gun.

I would vote for a T/C but have never owned a CVA so cannot comment.

When you get one try 80-90 gr FFg [or Pyrodex] with a conical bullet of 300-370 grains.

Be careful - I have seen racks full of used muzzleloaders so rusted and nasty that I would not use for boat anchors. When I got my flintlock I found an old patch stuck inside the breech plug area, no telling how many shots it had survived over time. Mine was OK but it was a face-to-face sale so I had time to inspect a little.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

The TC Hawken is a well built rifle. Some people do not like the fact that there is very little drop in the stock. These have the 1:48 twist (medium to short conicals and roundballs)

The Lyman Great Plains is another great sidelock, for slightly less money and more drop in the stock than the TCs. The biggest gripe with these is that the set trigger adjustment screw is too short to be useful. This can be remedied simply by buying a longer screw. These come in the Great Plains Rifle version (1:60 twist for roundballs) and the Great Plains Hunter version (1:28 twist for sabots/longer conicals) 

I have the Lyman Great Plains Rifle. If I had to buy another moderately priced sidelock it would be another Great Plains.

-na


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I own both the CVA Hawken and the Thomson Hawken cap locks.

I would recommend the Thomson with the set trigger. Make sure that you get one with the front and rear adjustable sights or at the least the rear adjustable sight.

Like jmoser, Start out with 80-90gr of powder but I use FFFg. FFg on mine sometimes will not reach the nipple.

I'm working on a 50cal Thomson Hawkens flint lock right now hoping to get it finished over the Christmas break.

Steve


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have always yearned for a 1803 Harpers Ferry rifle - the .54 cal long rifle that Lewis & Clark carried. There are $700 Pedersoli reproductions out there but I may settle for a .54 cal Great Plains Rifle instead. I have shot other folk's Lyman guns and hit the gong with patched ball at 100 yards, they carry a great reputation.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

deer of any kind. Man you guys need to get a life. Maybe shoot a turd ball and kill a deer at slug range. Oh whoops that might be hard to do. Jumpin Jiminy.............LMAO I forgot last years BP kill at 75 yards ith the 45 cal CVA Optima.....Oh boy wont we have a debate here. Freaking dipsticks.


----------



## Chip (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a .50 cal T/C Hawkens and love it. I probably don't shoot as much as you do, but I have shot several deer with this BP rifle pushing a patched roundball w/ 80 grains of Pyrodex behind it. The set triggers are nice, and easy to adjust. In hunting situations, the front trigger by itself seems crisp and I've got it just right for my taste. Best of luck to you with whatever you choose.

Chip


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

I appreciate the response.

I should probably ask a separate question in a new post, but does anyone know if Michigan allows you to hunt "muzzleloader" by loading blackpowder in a shotgun hull? Or does our law limit us to strictly front-stuffers?


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

I am pretty sure that the rules state the gun must be loaded from the muzzle to be used during the muzzleloader season. 

One more comment on the T/C guns is their lifetime warranty. If anyting goes wrong with the gun, just send it back and it will be fixed or replaced. I used to shoot in a muzzleloader group and I have seen guys get cracks in the stocks of their guns that they had for years and had shot countless rounds through. T/C's response was always send it back and they would send them a new stock within days.

That being said, the Lyman Great Plains rifles are some good shooters.


----------

